# Bought The Sony A7 - Cool Shots



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 14, 2014)

View attachment 82058


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 14, 2014)

Weird


----------



## gsgary (Aug 14, 2014)

Awful shots, that does not show how good the A7 is


----------



## bigal1000 (Aug 14, 2014)

Huh !


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## gsgary (Aug 14, 2014)

They are all a bit soft due to shutter speed used bump your iso up it was only at iso400, up it to iso1600


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 14, 2014)

good point....that was the first time I was out shooting...not making excuses but it was the first shots besides the fog pictures.  I will get out more tomorrow.  Thanks for the cc.  Do you have an A7?


----------



## gsgary (Aug 14, 2014)

sonicbuffalo said:


> good point....that was the first time I was out shooting...not making excuses but it was the first shots besides the fog pictures.  I will get out more tomorrow.  Thanks for the cc.  Do you have an A7?


Yes but shoot mostly film with Leica m rangefinders


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 14, 2014)

@gsgary, ok....what are your thoughts about the A7?  Compared, lets say, to the Fuiji XT1?


----------



## gsgary (Aug 14, 2014)

sonicbuffalo said:


> @gsgary, ok....what are your thoughts about the A7?  Compared, lets say, to the Fuiji XT1?


Never used an xt1 but im very happy with the A7 I haven't used my Canon cameras since buying it


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 14, 2014)

gsgary said:


> sonicbuffalo said:
> 
> 
> > @gsgary, ok....what are your thoughts about the A7?  Compared, lets say, to the Fuiji XT1?
> ...



I have 30 days....well ...23 or so now to make up my mind if I want to keep it.....So far I like it....but the Fuji colors jump right out at you....only other thing is lack of lenses....and I don't want to spend any more money on them just yet...very limited, but I'm sure that'll expand as we go forward.  I sold all of my Nikon equipment....I had a D610, and the trinity of zoom lenses, + a Sigma 105 f/2.8 macro.  Not to buy the Sony, but because I hated hauling the heavy artillery out everywhere.  The main reason is we're going to Europe next year and I didn't want to carry a 30 lb. backpack, when I could use a 5 lb. sack with full frame capabilities.  We're going to see our son, and he's stationed in the Army in Germany.  We're planning on going to Paris, and Rome, and tour a lot of other close by countries.  I wanted a smaller camera for that trip.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 14, 2014)

My son could be stationed to Canada next year, I find the colours for the Sony very good


----------



## gsgary (Aug 14, 2014)

Here's the colour version of my dog


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 14, 2014)

gsgary said:


> My son could be stationed to Canada next year, I find the colours for the Sony very good



Good luck to you and your family, especially your son.  He'll love Canada if he gets stationed in the right place.  Toronto would be heaven.  Clean city, and we've been there several times.  Loved it.  We'll have to try and get more colors out of the A7.  DO you shoot raw all the time, or a combination?


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 14, 2014)

gsgary said:


> My son could be stationed to Canada next year, I find the colours for the Sony very good




How do you resize the pictures?  Your dog looks fantastic.  Love the colors.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 14, 2014)

Always raw only


----------



## gsgary (Aug 14, 2014)

sonicbuffalo said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > My son could be stationed to Canada next year, I find the colours for the Sony very good
> ...


I post them from smugmug


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 14, 2014)

Is that dog a Cocker?  We have one too that looks an awful lot like the one you posted!


----------



## gsgary (Aug 14, 2014)

sonicbuffalo said:


> Is that dog a Cocker?  We have one too that looks an awful lot like the one you posted!



It's a springer (not my dog), all my A7 shots get converted from raw to jpg in Capture one Capture One Express 7 raw converter and photo editing software


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 14, 2014)

gsgary said:


> sonicbuffalo said:
> 
> 
> > Is that dog a Cocker?  We have one too that looks an awful lot like the one you posted!
> ...



Don't you use Lightroom?


----------



## gsgary (Aug 14, 2014)

sonicbuffalo said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > sonicbuffalo said:
> ...


Not for years I have Lightroom 1.4


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 14, 2014)

gsgary said:


> sonicbuffalo said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Well....is Capture One the only post processing software you use?  If so, it sure works great!


----------



## Ron Evers (Aug 14, 2014)

sonicbuffalo said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > My son could be stationed to Canada next year, I find the colours for the Sony very good
> ...



Sure it would, if you were out @ night, you could wake up there.  Almost a murder a night in the big smoke.  I would not feel safe in the area about where my office used to be.


----------



## sonicbuffalo (Aug 14, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> sonicbuffalo said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



....and yet, you survived!


----------



## gsgary (Aug 15, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> sonicbuffalo said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...


I think he will be near Calgery if he goes


----------



## bigal1000 (Aug 15, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> sonicbuffalo said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Only 1 In Chicago there's is one every hour or two................but that's what you get in PC society...........


----------

